# A few problems in my 2003 diesel T30



## chrisa3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Great forum by the way.I`ve learned a lot about my car here
1.When the car is cold,it`s fine to start.But whwn I start to drive,and change gear,the rpm wont go down!If I change gear and have 2500 rpm,and push in the clutch,the rpm is still on 2500 rpm. And when the car is warm also,the rpm is just over 1000rpm when I press inn the clutch.But if I stop the car,it`s normal(just under 1000rpm)
2.My car went very bad,no more acceleration after 2-2500rpm.But I changed the fuel filter,and now it`s OK But it feels like the car loose power after 3500rpm.Is this normal?Is it like max torque on 3500?
3.My parking sensor stopped working,is there a fuse etc. I can check? There are even no beep when I take it in reverse.


----------



## chrisa3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone who have the same problems?


----------



## karmsund (Dec 12, 2008)

*ERG valve stuck*



chrisa3 said:


> Anyone who have the same problems?


I assume your ERG valve is stuck. This valve re-uses some of the exhaust to reduce emissions. The easiest fix for this is to block the valve - giving only fresh air into the engine. This is reccomended from several dealers as this problem often returns.......


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Idle problem*

Check out this thread as you may have the same problem.
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/144784-after-i-cleaned-my-throttle-body.html


----------

